# Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?



## PC_Unwissend (9. März 2014)

*Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Moin Leute

Ich habe einen Midi Tower und dadurch nicht sehr viel platz für lüfter ich habe vorne und hinten einen 92mm lüfter, aber bei spielen wird der PC bzw die Grafikkarte recht heiß Grafikkarte unter volllast so um die 79-80 grad. Nun bin ich über solche PCI slot lüfter gestolpert und wollte mal fragen ob so etwas denn etwas bringt.

Hier ein beispiel http://www.amazon.de/Spire-SP08025S...id=1394325575&sr=8-9&keywords=pci-slot+lüfter

Und noch etwas angenommen ich baue so etwas ein und stecke es 1-2 slots unter die Grafikkarte saugt dann der lüfter nicht der Grafikkarte die Luft weg? 

Grafikkarte Ausu GTX 770 OC DU II


----------



## Affliction (9. März 2014)

Dein link funkt. bei mir net


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Die Temperatur ist doch ok, ich seh da keinen Grund zur Zwangsbelüftung.
Im allgemeinen bringen Slot Lüfter wenig, sie sind laut und bewegen auch nur die bereits vorhandene Luft in eine bestimmte Richtung, viel Kühler wird die Karte dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht, aber wie gesagt ist doch eine gute Temperatur.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Welches Gehäuse und wie sieht der Rest der Hardware aus? Generell sage ich mal nein da der Lüfter die Luft absaugt und der Karte eher die Frischluft vorenthält


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Die Temperaturen sind absolut normal und ein zusätzlicher Lüfter ist nicht erforderlich. Wenn der Luftstrom im Gehäuse schlecht ist und die Lufz nicht richtig zirkuliert, bringt dir ein weiterer Lüfter im Gehäuse ja auch nichts. 

Was hast du denn eigentlich für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

92er Lüfter klingt ja schon mal nicht sehr prickelnd und 80°C ist ja schon nicht wenig wenn auch gerade noch unbedenklich. Weiter nach der nächsten Maus


----------



## IronAngel (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

kauf dir lieber ein neues Gehäuse und die passenden 120er Lüfter, so teuer ist das jetzt nicht. Brauchbare Gehäuse gehen schon ab 30 Euro los.


----------



## freezy94 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Wenn die Temperaturen unkritisch sind, dann kannst du alles beim alten lassen.
Diese Slot-Kühler sind teils recht laut und stören den eigentlichen Luftstrom.
Ich habe diese Kühlmethode mal in einem wirklich keinen Midi-Tower verbaut.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie das Gehäuse den Namen "Midi" bekommen konnte...
Auf jeden Fall waren dort die Temperaturen sehr heiß und die Montage von
normalen weiteren Lüftern war nicht gegeben. Die Temperaturen der Hardware
blieben nahezu gleich (2-5 Grad weniger), jedoch war es arg laut.

Ich würde, sofern dich Temperaturen arg stören lieber auf ein "besseres"
Gehäuse setzen.


----------



## PC_Unwissend (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Ok danke ersemal

Mein Gehäuse Desktops - CM6340

als fertig PC gekauft ( war keine gute Idee ) dann erstmal Netzteil und Grafikkarte sowie Lüfter aufgerüstet. Das die Temperaturen normal sind  wusste ich nicht, da in versch. Foren manche schreiben sie haben bei last nie mehr als 70 grad und da dachte ich halt das es an der lüftung liegt. Neues gehäuse wollte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, da es mir eig. Ganz gut gefällt.

Restliche hardware

I7 3770 3,4 Ghz
16Gb RAM
GTX 770 oc von asus
BeQuiet L8 400w ( ich weiß ist recht knapp )
MB P8B75-M
1 HDD 1Tb
1SSD von sandisk mit 128 GB


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Ein neues Case ist aber immer noch das beste. 
Mit dem richtigen Case im Rücken brauchst du es auch nicht bei jedem Hardware Upgrade ersetzen. Gute Case halten viele Jahre durch und werden eigentlich dann ausgetauscht wenn die Schnittstellen veraltet sind -- z.B. wenn noch kein USB 3 im Panel ist.
Kaufst du aber jetzt ein neues Case wirst du viele Jahre daran deine Freude haben.


----------



## PC_Unwissend (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Ok ich kanns mir ja noch mal überlegen hättet ihr den einen vorschlag für ein gutes gehäuse?


----------



## Dellio (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

corsair 300r... meine graka wird maximal 76grad und mit lüfter an der seite hatte ich 63grad


----------



## X6Sixcore (9. März 2014)

Was für einen Kühler hat die Asus GTX 770 denn drauf?

Ist das die im Referenzdesign oder hat die den DCII-Kühler?

Mir kommt da gerade ein Lufttunnel in den Sinn. Der könnte sogar von den seitlichen Luftlöchern an Deinem Gehäuse versorgt werden.

Insgesamt ist dieser Mini-Tower da von Asus aber doch verdammt klein.

MfG


----------



## PC_Unwissend (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Die karte hat den DCII kühler und ja das gehäuse ist klein


----------



## IronAngel (10. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*

Mein Case ist nun 9 jahre alt, hat damals aber auch ca 50-60 Euro gekostet. Gutes altes Stahlgehäuse noch, das einzige was mich stört ist, das man nur sehr begrenzt die Kabel verstecken kann. Sowas gab es damals halt noch nicht wirklich. 

Wenn man sich halt ein neues Case kauft, kann man es auch ewig nutzen, sofern man das richtige gewählt hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich halt ein neues Case kauft, kann man es auch ewig nutzen, sofern man das richtige gewählt hat.



Stimmt. Mein erstes Chieftech von 2001 steht heute noch als Musikplayer in nem aufenthaltsraum rum. Hat neue Teile bekommen und gut. Ich persönlich mag die großen Bigtower ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack. Innen viel Platz, durchdachte Montage von Laufwerken und HDD´s und gut ist. Mit meinem aktuellen Chieftech BA-01B-B-B  hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Auch der Vorgänger (Miditower ansonsten gleich) läuft heute noch mit nem C2Q 2,83@3,2 Ghz und nem TopBlow Kühler ohne Gehäuselüfter ohne termische Probleme. Die paar Euros haben sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (10. März 2014)

*AW: Bringt ein PCI slot Lüfter etwas?*



Was? Meine GTX wird unter Volllast auch gerne mal mehr als 80°C warm...
Das ist doch vollkommen unbedenklich.

Zu GTX 480 Zeiten waren doch 100° völlig normal im Gehäuse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gabs auch noch tolle Kühlkörper auf der Grafikkarte. 

Mal im ernst.

Also... Meiner Meinung nach verschwendest du Geld... Sofern du ein Gehäuse nur wegen den 80° der Grafikkarte kaufst....
Ich würde dein Gehäuse behalten. Fertig, gibt keine Probleme.


----------

